
Crazy Javascript drawing tool - forkandwait
http://mrdoob.com/projects/harmony/
======
mrdoob2
We've seen this before...

~~~
corysama
It does seem vaguely familiar, somehow...
(<http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/>)

Doob's demos are quite inspirational. (<http://mrdoob.com/>)

